# What does a 100" deer look like?



## simi06

A 100 typical six would be nice I think. 156 is the world record for a typical 6 if I remember correctly.
Obviously a 100 typical 8 would be smaller. Maybe the spread of a woman's regulation basketball. Hard question to answer or visualize with the spread to height variations. Could be wide and really short or narrow and really tall. Can't forget about girth.


----------



## bowhunter1977

Something like this :teeth: .............


----------



## Matt Musto

Here is a 99 3/8" six with two stickers under an inch, and a 100" 8 pointer


----------



## Skeptic

This should be pretty close


----------



## -bowfreak-

Matt Musto said:


> Here is a 99 3/8" six with two stickers under an inch, and a 100" 8 pointer


Great 6 pointer. I would love to kill one like that. I once had a big heavy 4 point slip by me at like 12 yards without me getting a shot. He was a big bodied mature deer that just had crappy genetics. He was probably 15" wide a lot of mass and his points on each side were around 10" long. He probably scored like 65" or something but for a 4 point, he was a ground pounder and would have been one more heck of a trophy! Deer like yours are cool and stick out over even a 140" 10 point to me. :thumbs_up


----------



## D-TRAIN

this was my first. He went 105"


----------



## Joe W.

mdewitt71 said:


> Not that a 100" buck is my goal
> But I have seen lots of pics of 130s, even 150s-180s.......
> 
> But, is a small basket buck 6 or 8 pointer over a 100" in antlers?


98 inch 6 point.....2 1/2 years old...no brows....not a lot of mass.


----------



## Bobmuley

mdewitt71 said:


> What does a 100" deer look like?


Amazingly enough they look a fourth as big as a 200-incher.


----------



## Mr. Burns

bowhunter1977 said:


> Something like this :teeth: .............


i would say thats a tad bit over 100.. something like 110 or so..


----------



## -bowfreak-

Bobmuley said:


> Amazingly enough they look a fourth as big as a 200-incher.


Yep. A 140 looks twice as big. HA HA HA


----------



## -bowfreak-

-bowfreak- said:


> Yep. A 140 looks twice as big. HA HA HA




I guess by using "muley math" actually a 150 looks twice as big. I agree though.:thumbs_up


----------



## armedic1

If there spread comes at least as wide as the end of there ears with decent length of the main beams you can assume it's at least a 100". I'm sure that they're are tons of exeptions but this may help in judging on the hoof.


----------



## Matt Musto

-bowfreak- said:


> Great 6 pointer. I would love to kill one like that. I once had a big heavy 4 point slip by me at like 12 yards without me getting a shot. He was a big bodied mature deer that just had crappy genetics. He was probably 15" wide a lot of mass and his points on each side were around 10" long. He probably scored like 65" or something but for a 4 point, he was a ground pounder and would have been one more heck of a trophy! Deer like yours are cool and stick out over even a 140" 10 point to me. :thumbs_up


Thanks, of course it was my first buck ever killed with a .270 in Virginia when I was 18. I also have another six in my profile pics you would like. Scored 89" and was killed in the same area as this one.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Matt Musto said:


> Thanks, of course it was my first buck ever killed with a .270 in Virginia when I was 18. I also have another six in my profile pics you would like. Scored 89" and was killed in the same area as this one.


I just think deer like that are really cool and odd. Not every deer has to score 150 to be a stud in my book.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Cool......thanks for the pics references. :darkbeer:*
I see they are not as small I thought; my very first 8 point buck when I was a youth was not even 100" class.

I only started bowhunting about 11 years ago but have been overseas for over 6 of them......I have yet to take a buck with a rack, mainly filling the freezer in the past years that I was able to hunt just in case Uncle Sam ended my season early. 

This year; since I am retiring, I got the whole season and am taking my time.


----------



## J-Daddy

-bowfreak- said:


> Yep. A 140 looks twice as big. HA HA HA


You mean like this=


----------



## G20

Here is a 6pt that is around 105-110. Had 5.5in bases.


----------



## affe22

My first archery buck was what I would call a basket-rack 8 and he only made 78". Pictures are in my profile. Real short tine length though.


----------



## 30-30

Here is my first buck, grossed 112".


----------



## daninmn

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=668038&stc=1&d=1258063753
About 95''


----------



## -bowfreak-

J-Daddy said:


> You mean like this=



Showoff!!!!!:bartstush:


----------



## LeftemLeakin

My first bowkill he was 108 if I remember right.










94"












111"


----------



## Matt Musto

30-30 said:


> Here is my first buck, grossed 112".


112 lbs. Maybe


----------



## CarpCommander

LeftemLeakin said:


> My first bowkill he was 108 if I remember right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 94"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111"




Is it just me, or do these deer look bigger than the score you stated??


----------



## bowhuntermitch

CarpCommander said:


> Is it just me, or do these deer look bigger than the score you stated??


No, to me those scores look very accurate.

Many people say their deer is actually bigger than it is, so many people think a 140" deer looks like a 120" deer.


----------



## Archeroni

bowhuntermitch said:


> No, to me those scores look very accurate.
> 
> Many people say their deer is actually bigger than it is, so many people think a 140" deer looks like a 120" deer.


Yep. I my limited experience in scoring at P&Y 125" deer is a dang nice deer and a real trophy.

Heck, even a 100 incher is a pretty darn nice bow kill.

A B&C 160", well those are monsters.


----------



## southernhaney

*what does a 100in buck look like?*

This buck scored 93 3/8.


----------



## MattyB

All are beautiful deer and the shooters should be proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## westksbowhunter

CarpCommander said:


> Is it just me, or do these deer look bigger than the score you stated??


No, but I did think that the score was very generous on a couple. Some of these deer won't score as good as advertised.


----------



## killerloop

*little under 100"*

regardless, he a passer...lol


----------



## Sluggersetta901

The hunting shows and antler score hype really makes me feel kinda sad about what hunting has become. 

So many guys out there want to be able to say that they killed a 150" or 160" inch buck that it makes a 120" seem like a dink. 

If I had the shot at a 120" buck I'd be damn proud and have him mounted so I could look at it every day!!!


----------



## Sluggersetta901

MattyB said:


> All are beautiful deer and the shooters should be proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

I bow shooted this one recently. He needed it to cuz him was old and not know how to grow good horns. 106" gross.


----------



## rootju

106"


----------



## sixgunluv

Here's one that I *only* saw on my trailcam. 140ish is a monster buck in Northern WV. I'm guessing he is between 150-160. This sound about right?


----------



## ahunter55

128 (10) on left & 105 (8) on the right.


----------



## buckman2591

J-Daddy said:


> You mean like this=


nice and tall!


----------



## flinginairos

This one scored 95". Anything over 100" in my area is a dang nice deer!


----------



## flinginairos

sixgunluv said:


> Here's one that I *only* saw on my trailcam. 140ish is a monster buck in Northern WV. I'm guessing he is between 150-160. This sound about right?


I'd say 150" pretty easy. You are right, not many get that big in N. WV!! Nice buck!


----------



## gobblengrunt

105", 111" and 96" respectively


----------



## carl.j o

How bout this guy any ideas? Michigan buck from this year opening evening my best to date so I was just cheesed


----------



## archeryhunterME

98" exactly


----------



## BowTechForever

Here's a 113


----------



## Rothhar1

here is 100 3/8 inch deer


----------



## groved

sixgunluv said:


> Here's one that I *only* saw on my trailcam. 140ish is a monster buck in Northern WV. I'm guessing he is between 150-160. This sound about right?


No, Sorry but I'd say he is in the 130's.


----------



## fatsbucknut

bowhuntermitch said:


> No, to me those scores look very accurate.
> 
> Many people say their deer is actually bigger than it is, so many people think a 140" deer looks like a 120" deer.


I agree


----------



## DaneHunter

This thread sucks! I thought the big 10 pointer on my property I've been after all year was around 130-140. Now Im thinking he's closer to 110".


----------



## MonsterElk6X6

Yup I'd say ear length spread with not very long tines if a 8 to 10 pt.


----------



## Bonecutterx

Most people dont know that all deer get 8 mass measurements.


----------



## nhns4

116"


----------



## Avid Sportsman

This one is somewhere around 110"


----------



## jbsoonerfan

This thread has me confused. Some of these deer have almost the same numbers posted and look miles (or inches in this case) apart.


----------



## 25ft-up

A few inches over 100.


----------



## 4falls

Here in AZ we dream of 100" bucks. Coues bucks of course. Ive taken one with my bow 103 gross.


----------



## sticknstring33

Id be happy w/ a 100 "er right about now!


----------



## 138104

I'll be curious to see what this buck scores. I was thinking 100-110".


----------



## TauntoHawk

I think this is the old "what did he weight" problem just as some guys use field dressed other live weight. 

Some of these deer look like gross score others net and some I don't know they must be using some other system that adds the spread in twice lol


----------



## mdewitt71

Yea, when I originally started the thread I was looking for actual 100" whitetail deer and think there is less than a hand few of truly 99-100 inch bucks on here. 
Then there is a few big' ins on here too. 
But I get the idea..... I think :wink:


----------



## Siouxme

Left is exactly 125", middle 110" and right one is small.


----------



## Siouxme

I haven't scored this one, but I am guessing right at 100"








This was from this year. I loved the chocolate horns, which are rare around here.


----------



## Siouxme

A shot of the 100" with ears for judging.









He could be smaller then 100. Just an uneducated guess


----------



## nicko

Mine from 2007.


----------



## zap

Nice bucks, fellas!


----------



## snake1127

+/- 5" Sry about the face its the only photo uploaded I could find.


----------



## Ned250

snake1127 said:


> +/- 5" Sry about the face its the only photo uploaded I could find.


That is the coolest fricken deer I've ever seen.


----------



## huntbigb

According to people on here, this is a 100" buck...


----------



## huntbigb




----------



## nicko

I would shoot a 100" deer all day every day.


----------



## nate121080

This is a 100 2/8" 8pt


----------



## trippe

Someone said it is around 113"


----------



## rustyhart

Ttt.


----------



## Crappiewizard

This deer grosses 115 6/8


----------



## landon410

if the right G2 wasn't broken this would a 110


----------



## pro38hunter

This deer was 115"



This one went 88"


----------



## Hasty

View attachment 2092466
98" and change if I remember right.
View attachment 2092467
102" and change.
They can look way bigger and still not score a bunch more. Guys score different and I'm not trying to bash but this is what a 112" buck looks like in my neck of the woods.
View attachment 2092473


----------



## Adam63412

Sluggersetta901 said:


> The hunting shows and antler score hype really makes me feel kinda sad about what hunting has become.
> 
> So many guys out there want to be able to say that they killed a 150" or 160" inch buck that it makes a 120" seem like a dink.
> 
> If I had the shot at a 120" buck I'd be damn proud and have him mounted so I could look at it every day!!!


I agree to some extent but are you saying QDM is a bad thing? I have been wondering this myself so a disscussion on this topic sounds interesting to me because certaintly there is far more importance to hunting than the size of the horns but at he same time hunting for trophies and letting deer reach there full potential is not so bad either in my opinion. Of course this comes with all the other variables like is the freezer full? if your neighbhors are on the same management plan, what area of the country you are, and age and experience of the hunter. Just wanting to see some thoughts, btw all of these deer are some awesome trophies and the reward for hardwork.


----------



## Hasty

Genetics and food are a bigger factor to me than management practices. Few bucks around here make it to 5.5 yo, maybe one in one hundred if I was guessing. Even with this being the case, 120-140 is as big as most of those 5.5 yo buck will score with the odd exception. You can't control your neighbors trigger finger. If it's brown it's down is the mantra here. I've only killed five that were 4.5 or older. Time in the woods is what will determine a trophy buck in YOUR spot. Regardless of score a 3.5+ yo buck is a fine trophy with a bow.


----------



## Muzzy61

A 100 inch deer here in Florida is the one that the guy in the break room at work is describing by holding his hands 36" apart saying he was this big.....


----------



## grander

I think this one is close to 100?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Pictures can be grossly decieving sometimes, but there are definitely some deer in this thread that don't break 90 inches... And a couple I think that are over. If you really want to know what your deer scores, have someone that knows how to do it score them. 

Completely accurate scores here. Size differences for reference.

109 after 3 years.








120








160


----------



## milesthehunta

Matt Musto said:


> 112 lbs. Maybe


lol, thats what i was thinking...


----------



## milesthehunta

ok no offense, ,but you guys are using this as just a trophy thread. There are literally people posting deer from 88 to 150 how will he know a 100 inch deer...


----------



## henro

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Pictures can be grossly decieving sometimes, but there are definitely some deer in this thread that don't break 90 inches... And a couple I think that are over. If you really want to know what your deer scores, have someone that knows how to do it score them.
> 
> Completely accurate scores here. Size differences for reference.
> 
> 109 after 3 years.
> View attachment 2092587
> 
> 
> 120
> View attachment 2092588
> 
> 
> 160
> View attachment 2092589


That 160" is awesome! Is that a jersey buck? I saw the thread on njh and all the bs posted so I didn't know where it was from.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

milesthehunta said:


> ok no offense, ,but you guys are using this as just a trophy thread. There are literally people posting deer from 88 to 150 how will he know a 100 inch deer...


He won't until he shoots a couple. They can vary so greatly from one to the next based on tine length, mass, or even spread in rare occurences. I think this is a great thread to see what some guys think is a 100 inch deer. Most in this thread are not 100 inches, rather it be high or low. My closest that I had valid pics of was the 109. And to me, the 120 I shot looks way bigger, but he basically only had longer mains and a little better mass in reality. The other was just for stark contrast to what some grossly misjudge 100 inch deer to be 130s, or even worse sometimes....

henro, not NJ.


----------



## seth_turner_04

Here are several of my bucks and one my step mom killed. I scored them myself and I feel the scores should be very close unless I have scored them all wrong.

121" 10 pointer (short main beams and narrow inside spread hurt. I thought it was a 130" deer when I shot)







115" 8 pointer (I might be wrong here, but I am about 99% sure that's what I got with this one. It's been a few years since I scored it)







Pretty sure the left rack was 118". The one on the right is busted so I took the G3, main beam, C3 and C4 from the whole side to get an estimate and came up with right around 125"







112" 9 pointer (I swore it was a 120+ when I saw it. It just doesn't have any mass or tine length. The width makes him look a lot bigger.)







105" 7 pointer


----------



## seth_turner_04

Here is one more. This is one I killed with a rifle 15 years ago, my third deer ever when I was 13. He's a 7 pointer and I measured him around 117 or 118. These scores are all gross and not net.
View attachment 2092788


----------



## BucksAndBows

im sure these gotta be in the 100 range


----------



## Early Ice

trippe said:


> Someone said it is around 113"




NOT A CHANCE! it's bigger than that.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

These are 3 of my smaller one's Just as proud of them as I am the 140s and 150s I have.

Rattling horns was a 120". Bottom left was 110" and bottom right was 110". They all have their place on my trophy wall and all proud. The skull mount in the picture was a 134" gross.


----------



## seth_turner_04

seth_turner_04 said:


> Here is one more. This is one I killed with a rifle 15 years ago, my third deer ever when I was 13. He's a 7 pointer and I measured him around 117 or 118. These scores are all gross and not net.
> View attachment 2092788


Not sure what happened to the link. I'll try attaching it again.


----------



## BowTechForever

95" and change.


----------



## mdewitt71

milesthehunta said:


> ok no offense, ,but you guys are using this as just a trophy thread. There are literally people posting deer from 88 to 150 how will he know a 100 inch deer...


yea, it seemed to get outta hand..... I am seeing some larger bucks. 

*I was specifically referring to 90-100" deer when I started the thread. *


----------



## speedbird

111"


----------



## wvbowhunter1984

This is the same deer just 2 different pics for comparison. I came up with a little over 106 net.


----------



## murphy31

102 gross.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

100" to 200" .....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1224332


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

mdewitt71 said:


> yea, it seemed to get outta hand..... I am seeing some larger bucks.
> 
> *I was specifically referring to 90-100" deer when I started the thread. *


You can forget it dude. I'm seeing way too many overscored deer in this thread. 

My cousins husband shot this deer last year. Guys at work scored it for him and came up with 140. I told him dude, you'll be lucky to hit 115. Yea, he actually had a friend who can score tape it, it was like 108.... So as you can see, it scores whatever you say it does. 









What's a 100 inch deer look like? If you have never shot one, it looks like "holy crap, shooter!" and then "man I thought he was bigger?"


----------



## Jellymon

There's 100" in there somewhere......lol


----------



## shigsarch1

.....removed


----------



## pa.hunter

shigsarch1 said:


> .....removed


133 ?


----------



## rustyhart

Jellymon said:


> There's 100" in there somewhere......lol
> 
> View attachment 2093134


What's with the towel?


----------



## Jellymon

rustyhart said:


> What's with the towel?


The deer is alive. His name is Buck Norris. He's a wild deer that lives near the Nosler bullets factory in Oregon. He had barbed wire wrapped around his neck so the officer in the pic tranquilized him to remove it.


----------



## Assault

I think this buck is in the neighborhood of 100".



This buck however is not!


----------



## eliminator2




----------



## rustyhart

Jellymon said:


> The deer is alive. His name is Buck Norris. He's a wild deer that lives near the Nosler bullets factory in Oregon. He had barbed wire wrapped around his neck so the officer in the pic tranquilized him to remove it.


Gotcha.


----------



## Assault

eliminator2 said:


>


Cool little buck, I love those brow tines!


----------



## golfanddeernut

This buck was right around 100.


----------



## West Virginia hunter

mdewitt71 said:


> Not that a 100" buck is my goal
> But I have seen lots of pics of 130s, even 150s-180s.......
> 
> But, is a small basket buck 6 or 8 pointer over a 100" in antlers?


----------



## West Virginia hunter

mdewitt71 said:


> Not that a 100" buck is my goal
> But I have seen lots





mdewitt71 said:


> Not that a 100" buck is my goal
> But I have seen lots of pics of 130s, even 150s-180s.......
> 
> But, is a small basket buck 6 or 8 pointer over a 100" in antlers?


I grossed this 8 at 109 and some change he has 3 kickers over a inch but I only count those when I show him off as a 11 I gross scored him at 109 I’m not a expert at all but he’s 5 at his base and the inside spread is 14 and out side is around 15 1/2 ish


----------



## roosiebulll

mdewitt71 said:


> Not that a 100" buck is my goal
> But I have seen lots of pics of 130s, even 150s-180s.......
> 
> But, is a small basket buck 6 or 8 pointer over a 100" in antlers?


Just look at most of the 130s guys get on camera and kill on this site.  and you will have a good idea.


----------



## pbuck

Beat me to it. ^^^

Facebook score is a little more forgiving than the normal B&C system.


----------



## roosiebull

Unless it’s a couse buck, I ain’t measuring any buck close to 100”


----------



## NCTribute

7 pt, scored 101.


----------



## -bowfreak-

Lol. Just look in my basement, I’ve shot more than I can hardly remember. 

Harvesting tomorrow’s trophies today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jboyce23

Somewhere between 90-95. Measured a while back forgot. 6 point no brow tines


----------



## lone

Good look at all the pictures and comments from all the Antler addicts,,Better question on all these bucks is how OLD are they ? Coarse you know me by now..Age is more important than what's growing out of their skulls..I am more part of the "Spoon and Crockpot Club "!


----------



## budnjill1990

This buck I figured to be 21/2 but I think he would have been taken by any backyard hunter got him in a junkyard in Knightdale nc he scored 112 2/8 before deductions 102 2/8 after


----------

